# Nikita Koshkin - Prelude and Fugue in f sharp minor - Asya Selyutina, guitar



## zamplify

From a new series of compositions. Played by his wife Asya, filmed by Roman Gurochkin.


----------



## Tapkaara

What a cool video. Nicely filmed and I liked the piece a lot. A lot of character and humor.


----------



## Rasa

I especially enjoyed the fugue.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Wow...that cadence at the end of the prelude was really cool! What was that?

And the fugue is impressive! Very very nice job!


----------



## Guest

Yes, we guitarists eagerly await the publication and recording of all 24! Based on the ones posted on YT, they are going to be a major addition to the repertoire.


----------

